# engine swap VS/ port polish



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

considering the car, and the engine.i dont know where to start??!


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You could do an Altima KA24DE swap or a Bluebird SR20DE swap but you could do alot to the KA24E which is in there too. Before doing the port and polish, I would have all the bolt ons like intake and exhaust but also have it running in a good state of tune.

Troy


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

that's a good point, bout modifications before port polishing  the engine im using now (kA24e) is already on the veirge of 220,000 km.im not sure wether to throw it out an put a sr20de, which is probably slightly smaller.im also not sure how much can be done with the engine im using now......but it must be more differcult to find parts for an old obsolete engine.

im seriously thinking a brand new.....slightly new ka24de!!!!and how much would that be going to cost?? :newbie:


----------

